# Galley Kitchen



## Sol (Jul 16, 2014)

I have a galley kitchen being proposed in a single family house.  What is the minimum dimension between counter tops?  I can't seem to find anything in the IRC.


----------



## mark handler (Jul 16, 2014)

There is nothing in the code but Like a hallway a minimum of 3 feet between the counters should be provided.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 16, 2014)

There should be at least room for :butt:butt to move a round.


----------



## fatboy (Jul 16, 2014)

I can't imagine a design less than 36"......


----------



## mark handler (Jul 16, 2014)

fatboy said:
			
		

> I can't imagine a design less than 36"......


Seen design less than 36", not a good design.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jul 16, 2014)

Sol said:
			
		

> I have a galley kitchen being proposed in a single family house. What is the minimum dimension between counter tops? I can't seem to find anything in the IRC.


If there are appliances need to install per the manufacturer's installation instructions;

*M1901.2 Cooking appliances. *

Cooking _appliances _shall be _listed _and _labeled _for household use and shall be installed in accordance with the manufacturer’s instructions. The installation shall not interfere with _combustion air _or access for operation and servicing. Electric cooking appliances shall comply with UL 1026 or UL 858. Solid-fuel-fired fireplace stoves shall comply with UL 737.

*G2447.1 (623.1) Cooking appliances. *

Cooking _appliances _that are designed for permanent installation, including ranges, ovens, stoves, broilers, grills, fryers, griddles, hot plates and barbecues, shall be tested in accordance with ANSI Z21.1 or ANSI Z21.58 and shall be installed in accordance with the manufacturer’s installation instructions.

And does your locality enforce the Property Maintenance Code?

*404.2 Minimum room widths. *

A habitable room, other than a kitchen, shall be a minimum of 7 feet (2134 mm) in any plan dimension. Kitchens shall have a minimum clear passageway of 3 feet (914 mm) between counterfronts and appliances or counterfronts and walls.


----------



## Builder Bob (Jul 16, 2014)

Common Sense approach perhaps....... what a novel idea


----------



## mark handler (Jul 16, 2014)

In CA

There is a section for "efficiency dwelling units" with a dimension of 30" in front of appliances....

But nothing for regular "dwelling units"

Not enough info in Sol's post to tell where the kitchen in question is....


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jul 16, 2014)

Builder Bob said:
			
		

> Common Sense approach perhaps....... what a novel idea


One of my favorite question from a permit applicant: "why do the rooms need to be so big, is it because Americans are bigger?"


----------



## north star (Jul 16, 2014)

*( ) = ( )*



In conjunction with* **Builder Bob's*** comment about common sense,

considering sales & re-sales of houses, ...more room in the Kitchen

will enhance the potential for a sale.......The Kitchen is a critical

area in most houses, where it is used for socializing, ...the

gathering of persons for eating, and the actual activity of cooking

& prepping of food.



Most people want more room in the Kitchen !

*( ) = ( )*


----------

